# OFFICIALLY YEARLINGS YAYYY



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

Wishing rayne and the entire royXmagnolia clutch a "Happy first Hatchday" Woot Woot they were the first clutch to hatch one year ago today, gave rayne a lil sprucing up, he got a nice soak then got his nails clipped(made it much easier, but they hated it) he even got a shed in lol, i think i found his second button, another large scale on the opposite side of the cloaca, i made him a special meal of steak, eggs, blueberries and zuchinni and if he wants a mouse, im so proud of my "not so little anymore" guy


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 25, 2011)

Happy First Hatch Day Rayne!! You are a very spoiled Boy


----------



## kuroangales (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the awesome pictures. He is my ideal B+W tegu and I hope to have one as nice. Happy hatchday


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks he is definately spoiled, he has got some nice color to him his white gets very vibrant when he finish his shed and he gets a nice cream/silvery color on the back/neck area, once he fully matures he will look awesome i think he would make a great breeder with the right female


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 25, 2011)

_Happy Hatch day and many more Rayne! _


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

He sends his thanks, lol i Havnt seen him but once today he came out ate a few bites and went back to his hide, storm devoured everything, i think he is a bit upset over the nail clippings and the fact that i forgot to pick the mice up Friday lol but i called my supplier and can hopfully pick em up in the morning


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

wow, celebrating your gu's hatch day? that sounds interesting.
maybe others should try this.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah it makes it more interesting to know when your tegu hatched, i think its pretty cool! Check out rayne almost a year ago he was so tiny, he grew ALOT:


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 25, 2011)

_Don't know my guys hatch day so I call it "Gotcha Day" when the time comes. It's the same for my dog Powder,.. the day he was adopted._


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

Thats a good one bubblz lol i like it


----------

